# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Трафик >  Продам лиды Форекс (Forex), криптовалюты

## Alex_hot_client

Продается база клиентов компании Utrader + Maxitrader - одни из лидеров отрасли.

База состоит из более 5000 российских клиентов + английский и польский рынки. 
Лиды рабочие и качественные, это не просто для холодного обзвона по контактам, это люди знакомые с торговлей и имеющие опыт, 
каждый из клиентов пополнял торговый кабинет минимум на 200$. 

1 Лид - 0.50 $
Минимальный объем покупки 2000 лидов. 

для заинтересованного покупателя на тест выдаем 20 лидов.


*Контакты telegram*
@For_forex_lids

----------

